# JLC concept smartwatch



## mikeylacroix




----------



## dbostedo

3 Concept Smartwatches That Could Be From Popular Swiss Luxury Brands | aBlogtoWatch

I like the Reverso design - the square case seems to lend itself to the screen. And that might be the best looking Franck Muller I've seen. ;-)


----------



## AAMC

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1764338


Lol, what about a Panerai?


----------



## mikeylacroix

i suppose the 'crowns' on the Digitalrai looks pretty sweet.
as well as the grain rubber strap...


----------



## BGPT23

Maaaaybe a Reverso with a regular watch dial (preferably powered by mechanical movement) on one side and smartwatch screen on the other would be okay. No way it would be as thin as a standard Reverso though, with both a mechanical movement and electronic smartwatch components inside.


----------



## inhaus

I feel like these concepts would put these companies in an odd spot, mainly relating to price point. If they released these, would they open for normal jlc and panerai prices? If so I doubt anyone would buy them (which I hope would be the strategy.) OR would these companies open these at expensive for smart watch but way more affordable than mechanical prices? (which I would hate to see) as it would drive the exclusivity of the brands down to some extent. I will never buy a smart watch, but if these do come to market I hope their prices are at least $4,000 or so.


----------



## inhaus

And I would be MUCH more in to something like was stated above with the reverso being half mechanical. |>


----------



## Watchbreath

:-( Groown


----------



## BarracksSi

It makes more sense for a modern-era Reverso to be mechanical on one side and smartwatch on the other. If JLC, or anyone else, does it properly, it might sell really well.


----------



## pusherman

dear Lord no.....


----------



## BrentYYC

Some of you guys need to read the article. There is NO JLC smart watch concept. It was merely a 'what-if' design exercise by aBlogtoWatch.

I'm sure the executives at JLC are having a nice chuckle about the idea.


----------



## BarracksSi

BrentYYC said:


> I'm sure the executives at JLC are having a nice chuckle about the idea.


Maybe, but they may be thinking, "Oh crap, we should start looking into this before someone else steals it..."


----------



## mpalmer

Now I am going to have nightmares about these...


----------

